# Opk help please



## Lulu719

hi ladies - this is my first time using OPKs and also our first “official” cycle TTC... wondering if you can confirm that my O isn’t quite here yet, right? Seems like there’s still a tad to go before it’s as dark as the test line? Bottom strip is from today, CD10. One period app I have predicts O for tomorrow (CD 11) and another app predicts it for CD13. Planning to test 2x a day now. What do you more experienced recommend?

I really hope it holds out until CD 12 as my in laws are staying with us for Thanksgiving...


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi! I know this is a bit late, have you tested since?

I’m obsessive, so honestly I test like 2-3x a day after CD10. That last one is dark, but not quite positive. So it can go either way. You may have gotten your positive by now or not. Fxed the in laws are gone. If not, get creative? Or just be quiet :rofl: i’ve No shamed bded with people in the house before. Kind of makes it fun having to be sneaky about it lol


----------



## Lulu719

DobbyForever said:


> Hi! I know this is a bit late, have you tested since?
> 
> I’m obsessive, so honestly I test like 2-3x a day after CD10. That last one is dark, but not quite positive. So it can go either way. You may have gotten your positive by now or not. Fxed the in laws are gone. If not, get creative? Or just be quiet :rofl: i’ve No shamed bded with people in the house before. Kind of makes it fun having to be sneaky about it lol

Thanks for your reply Dobby! Yes, i got my clear positive the next morning and continued theough the next day. We were able to squeeze in a sneaky bd towards the tail end before the in laws left, so FX! You had me testing 3x a day, lol!


----------

